# Large Bio Filter for Under $20



## chenning (Oct 2, 2016)

I used this design in my Kiddie Pools and 150 gal Vats last summer and now installed a few inside.

These are great for growout tanks, over stocked holding tanks and those who are more concerned with function over beauty. 

Supllies: 1-medium size, almost 2lb, plastic foldger's coffee can, 12" PVC 1/2", 2 Washers, 1 two piece bulkhead, 1 bag lava rock, 1 Airstone.

Drill 8 vertical rows and 1 bottom row all the way around of holes in coffee can-Smaller the better
Cut hole in lid for lift tube-PVC
Drill as many holes as possible in 5 1/2" PVC CUT
Place one washer on top the lid and slide the 1/2 bulkhead through, flip the lid and repeat.
Take drilled Pipe and secure to the inside lid bulkhead
Take non-drilled pipe and install on top of lid as a lift tube. 
Feed airline through top to bottom and put the airstone on.
Rinse lava rock in strainer
Fill with lava rock and work drilled PVC and airstone so the lid fits on-Snap shut.
Hook up airline and your done!


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

That is a nice idea. I have used lava rock before but not in a container like this very nice idea. I have a small container I will put one together this week.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

